# comment transférer un dvd sur itouch ?



## tekimalo (6 Janvier 2010)

salut à tous
je cherche à savoir comment transférer un dvd (film) sur un itouch 16, merci.


----------



## ImMe (6 Janvier 2010)

Salut,

Est-ce que vous êtes sous Windows ou sous Mac ?

Edit : Je pensais que Handbrake n'était disponible que sous Mac, mais en fait il existe aussi sous Windows, et même sous Linux. 

Ce logiciel, disponible ici, permet d'importer les dvd au format .mp4. Puis, un fois dans la bibliothéque iTunes, vous pourrez synchroniser la vidéo ainsi obtenue avec votre iPod Touch.

Voilà.


----------

